# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  مدیریت خطاها در لاراول

## meysam1366

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید

میخواستم بپرسم که آیا پکیجی امکانی چیزی هست که بشه خطاها رو توی لاراول مدیریت کرد و بهتر خطاها رو تشخیص داد؟

مثلا این ارور به چه معنی هستش؟


*Whoops, looks like something went wrong.*

----------


## rahahost

سلام .

با فعال کردن حالت debug از مسیر زیر ، اطلاعات کاملی از خطا بهتون میده : 
app > config > app.php
'debug' => true

----------


## moalla

اگه اون گزینه رو هم true نکردی میتونی فایل log رو چک کنی متن خطا اونجا هست. فک کنم تو پوشه storage بود
یکسری ابزار هم برای این کار هست که بصورت جداگونه نصب میشه. معمولا از همون خطایابی دیفالت استفاده میشه

----------

